# we did it!!



## libbymarks198

after 6 months of ttc OH and i finally did it!

we did nothing this cycle 
although i did start charting.

I am so happy i am on :cloud9:

just praying that it sticks not like last time.

i have good vibes about this month

xx


----------



## luv his face

yay congrats hun!


----------



## mushypea

congratulations x


----------



## cosmotbear

Well done and huge congrats!!


----------



## joannep

awh huge congrats! Where's the piccie? x


----------



## libbymarks198

ill try get one up this week my phone camera is crap


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG LIBBY :happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: HUGE congratz darling !!!!!!!


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## PocoHR

Yay for you!! Congrats :-D


----------



## alli.s

congrats! looked yesterday and say your dream ticker, dream ticker no more its reality healthy 9 months hun enjoy it :)


----------



## jessop27

congratulations xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## cole2009

congrats!!!


----------



## libbymarks198

i dont know how to add a photo
View attachment positive.pdf


oh wait here it is!!


----------



## libbymarks198

dam it how do i do it lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

hehe the file needs to be a jpeg i use photobucket for my photos its free and u can upload lots of photos after u upload them u can mouse over the picture and theres a link that says share with a code like this


----------



## strawberry19

so happy for you hun good luck hope you have a sticky beany :)
xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## AmorT

Congradulations :) :happydance:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats!! :)


----------



## mindyb85

Beautiful BFP
Congrats HuN!!!!


----------



## libbymarks198

oh thakns ruskie i will do it tonight when i get home!!

its so hard being at work and not telling everyone im with the 2 year olds today so i told some of them because they cant tell anyone haha


----------



## awaitingrmb

congrats


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Finaly figured out how to look at your test ! Fantastic line hun:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Congrats! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## daisy74

Huge CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## libbymarks198

Ruskiegirl said:


> Finaly figured out how to look at your test ! Fantastic line hun:happydance:

thanks hun it is still a few shades of being the same as the control line i will be so happy when it gets that dark.

I went and got more tonight i dont think i will stop until i have a scan lol


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations. Sending lots of sticky dust. Have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations hun! Popped into this section to see if I could spot anyone I hadn't heard from! xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxxx


----------



## libbymarks198

here is my test from today at 13 dpo, it still took about 3 minutes to come up but it is nice and dark today, not going to test tomorrow will wait a few days, i am so nervous as af is due either tomorrow or friday i hope it does not show!! :(


the test line looks so much darker in person


----------



## Ruskiegirl

DEFINTLY darker hun yay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## libbymarks198

thanks hun, i did another one today with middle of the day urine, so i had been drinks lots and lots of water and juice and i had been toilet a few times at work, and a line came up within 5 minutes it is lighter than this mornings but of course that was going to happen, so i am happy that a line still came up :)

ive only tested on first response do you think i should try another brand they could all be evaps?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nah frers very rarely give you evaps i think your fine hun ! I woulld try a digi in about a week :hugs:


----------



## libbymarks198

yeah ill have to have a look around i dont think we sell them in nz...

i just did a different brand and its 8.00pm and i have just had dinnner and had so much to drink (water) my urine was almost clear and it came up with a positive so i am pretty certain now..

have you o'd yet?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep im 3 dpo today i oed on cd 14 =D


----------



## loopylollipop

they are def :bfp::bfp: yey!! COngratulations!!!:flower::thumbup:


----------



## libbymarks198

aw good luck did you time it right?

i just did another test a different brand and it is so faint :(

af is due today i have a feeling it was a chemical


----------



## libbymarks198

oh wait af is not due today it is either tomorrow or the next day, ugh that makes me more nervous i have to wait another 2-3 days to see if she shows. 

you would think at 14 dpo i would have a strong pos that would come up straight away


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations I remember you from ttc. I am so pleased for you xx


----------



## libbymarks198

is this an evap, i took it this morning at 8.00am it is now 12.30 pm so it has been awhile, the line came up within 5 minutes which was faint but you could still see it and at 10 minutes looked like it is now...


----------



## libbymarks198

its a bit darker in person


----------



## luv his face

hun i dont think any of your tests have been evaps i think you're knocked up!


----------



## libbymarks198

haha thanks hun i am just so nervous and i dont believe that it is true, guess i never thought it was going to happen


----------



## libbymarks198

here is my test from 15 dpo, af is due today, i am so nervous as i had my usual pre af number 2 this morning (sorry tmi) :blush:

argh i am so scared


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I think everything is lookign good hun your temps are still great ! have you made an apointment with a doc yet ?


----------



## libbymarks198

i didnt temp today my dog ate my thermomoter lol

yeah i am going next wednesday so i will be 5 weeks then could not get in any sooner because i could not get time off work...

i just want the 12 weeks to be over i have never stressed so much in my life


----------



## luv his face

libbymarks198 said:


> i didnt temp today my dog ate my thermomoter lol
> 
> yeah i am going next wednesday so i will be 5 weeks then could not get in any sooner because i could not get time off work...
> 
> i just want the 12 weeks to be over i have never stressed so much in my life

i haven't been able to temp for 2 weeks cause my staffy ate my thermometer too!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## libbymarks198

luv his face said:


> libbymarks198 said:
> 
> 
> i didnt temp today my dog ate my thermomoter lol
> 
> yeah i am going next wednesday so i will be 5 weeks then could not get in any sooner because i could not get time off work...
> 
> i just want the 12 weeks to be over i have never stressed so much in my life
> 
> i haven't been able to temp for 2 weeks cause my staffy ate my thermometer too!Click to expand...

haha must be a staffy thing :) i felt bad because i yelled at zoe and then she went off and sulked


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Katieb07

Congratulations! x x


----------



## Damita

Congrats!!


----------



## Sumaspikey

Congrats hun and don't worry they all look positive to me xx


----------



## pink.crazy

congrats xx


----------



## mrswebster

congrats! fab news xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations :D


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------

